# Part Time Jobs



## smeeta (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey!! I am an Australian student and a blogger in Trustedtutors. I am looking for a part-time Job to cover up my expenses. Some peoples told me that it is not possible to do both the work together but I want to earn something. Please help me out what is the right way to proceed.


----------



## Ande (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello I’m andy willing to introduce you all about OCTOPUS GROUP COMPANY, which is a Australian Company that pays you $4 - $8 for a each survey you complete . Further It has referral program that pays AUD 1 for every new member you introduced ,plus you will AUD 1 every time your friend complets a survey upto AUD 20 .The maximum number of referrals you can invite is 100. I’m really happy with the site when it comes to paid surveys, I’m withdrawing avarage $100 in every week to my bank account. Feel free to join with my referral link.
Have a great day.
Share with your friends.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

There are a lot of legit ways of working online but they don't seem to pay very much for the amount of work. r/beermoney is a good place for some extra money.


----------

